# has anyone taken your maltese to petsmart for grooming?



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

I had a horrible experience last time i did it myself and was wondering if they are any good has anyone here taken your dog to get groomed at petsmart? Do they do a good job with maltese? what do you think?i do not want a big chop just a trim around the edges kind of cut his hair is growing and he looks like a mop poor thing :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Years and years ago I used to use PetSmart and I found some good groomers there, I also found some horrible ones. The good ones did not stay long and it was a case of you never knew what you would get. 

Good groomers are hard to find, but in general I think the big box stores are less likely to be a reliable resource for them than a locally owned grooming shop.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I've also used petsmart in the past. It's been my experience that you can find good groomers in any grooming studio, as well as not so good ones. 
I used to just make an appointment and take penny in, until she ended up with a horrible cut! After that, I asked for the groomer that did her the previous time and then booked with her each following time.

You can choose your groomer there. You don't have to just take who they book you with. You can also book with them exclusively so that your baby isn't sitting in a kennel waiting for the next available person to bathe her. You can specify that upon booking your appointment. I believe it's $10 more.
I would also recommend watching the groomers with other dogs. Not just to see their work but also to see how they handle those pups that are fidgety or uncooperative. 

- I've recently started grooming my own, so I haven't had to take mine in for a while now but I really liked the girl that I had at petsmart.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sometimes you can find a good groomer there and, if you're lucky, he or she will stay. They do have a lot of turnover there.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I have to concur with what everyone else said. We used PetSmart with our previous Maltese Heidi. You can specify which groomer you want, but we had to choose a new groomer a couple of times because the good groomers didn't stay long. We also paid the extra $10 for "express" service. 

We have since found a lovely lady who has a grooming business in her home not far from where we live where we take our current two. Costs a lot less than PetSmart.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use to with my first wheaten. We got lucky and found an amazing one and made sure she had our phone number so when she moved on we followed her. Then we moved away. At least with PS you can watch them and see if there is one you like to try out.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

My neighbor in Houston always took her poodle there and loved it. Like others said, big turnover, I've heard from other groomers petsmart will hire first time groomers and once they get some experience they move on. My vet there told me most of the dogs that came in with cuts and burns from grooming came from the big box store due to their inexperience. Can you check with friends and neighbors who have dogs to see where they go?


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

I am the crazy one who stopped in at 5 different places including Pet Smart to see what the facility was like (cleanliness, how the dogs were dried, where they kept the dogs, if the groomer seemed friendly). I let pet smart trim laci's nails after asking around who was the best/ most experienced groomer there. Every time I look in at the grooming room, the groomers seem so grumpy. Must not be a very good place to work. I finally took Laci to get a bath at a place called sniff here in portland. The lady was super nice, showed me where they would bath her and so forth. $50 later Laci came home with mats and her face didn't seem cleaned. I just buy the nicer shampoos and groom myself. I don't think Laci would be getting kisses and treats through bath time from anyone else!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Mommy2Laci said:


> I am the crazy one who stopped in at 5 different places including Pet Smart to see what the facility was like (cleanliness, how the dogs were dried, where they kept the dogs, if the groomer seemed friendly). I let pet smart trim laci's nails after asking around who was the best/ most experienced groomer there. Every time I look in at the grooming room, the groomers seem so grumpy. Must not be a very good place to work. I finally took Laci to get a bath at a place called sniff here in portland. The lady was super nice, showed me where they would bath her and so forth. $50 later Laci came home with mats and her face didn't seem cleaned. I just buy the nicer shampoos and groom myself. I don't think Laci would be getting kisses and treats through bath time from anyone else!


LOL, indeed. Nothing can compare to mommies care and kisses! ð ð¾


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe check with your vet or a local vet. They can give you referrals and/or sometimes VETS have their own groomer on site.

Petsmart can recruit some amazing newbie groomers, but the turnover is crazy == if you do find someone after observing the window and watching ((AKA STALKING the window))) === then try and get their personal cell so that ((( should they move on))) === you can keep in touch with them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I use Pet Smart all the time, when I'm in AZ I have a wonderful groomer, she loved my Miss Bow (and took extra time with her, she was old and frail) I knew Lupe really cared about my Miss Bow, Lupe only grooms older dogs, she is so patient with them, she would have Miss Bow groomed and ready for pick up in less then 2 hours, she never left Miss Bow alone she would carry her around or have the receptionist hold her. She's amazing 
summer's I'm back home, still using Pet Smart, for Matilda, I have a good groomed here, Matilda likes her, so I know she's gentle with Matilda. 
Best of luck to you


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I think it really depends on where you live and who you get. 

I took Bentley there once, I wasn't pleased with the results his "Pawgress" report was awful, for things that should be expected for his first time and age, The main groomer girl had major attitude the assistant was super friendly and nice. It was crowded. They didn't like that I was watching him because he could see me through the glass and wanted me. It was crowded busy and loud too much going on, I felt like it was a grooming factory. Maybe its better on weekdays.

I take him to Petco now. The girls there was super nice, listen to me (except last time I think they switched shifts in the middle). They say politely say no if they can't fit him in, instead of fitting him in and keeping him all day. 
The grooming area is QUIET, I've never seen more than two or 3 dogs at a time (on weekends). They are patient. I feel like they like their jobs and they like Bentley they know his little quirks. You can see their certificates on the wall and see who took classes in more specialized/breed grooming courses.

I'm still working on getting the guts to fully groom him myself.


----------

